# Raw Diet for Dogs



## SarahFair (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry if this has been discussed before..

Has anyone ever fed their dogs a raw meat diet?
Im about to hatch out some quail to feed my dogs..

Ive noticed with my GSD shes got food allergies. I suspect that it is the fillers in dog food. Ill change her food and for a few weeks itll clear up but not fully. Ive read that this diet can help with many things including arthritis, allergies, digestion. 

I read that people feed their dogs the feathers bones and all. Just dont cook it cause that is when the bones splinter. 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## bobman (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the dog will throw it up, I do think the raw diet is probably doable and good for dogs but everytime one of my dogs eats a quail whole I see it again.

Leerburg.com has a lots of good info on raw diets


----------



## WCK85 (Jun 4, 2009)

I've never done it but I wouldn't feed a dog bones at all. You could try feeding your dog something other than dog food and see what happens. I know the fillers and flavor enhancers in people food aren't food for us so they probably aren't good for dogs either.


----------



## UGA hunter (Jun 7, 2009)

Raw is the best way to go, period! Bones, skin, and meat. I've never fed any feathers but I love feeding raw. I feed a chicken leg quarter and ground beef/venison. You can also do canned salmon in place of the beef/venison. For me, it is cheaper to feed raw with 2 dogs than dog food so it may help you out there too feeding just one dog. I've posted several times on this topic and always seem to get flamed for it. If you want more info, pm myself or a user named nightstalker. He was my raw food supplier for a while until he sold his business. Raw food is all he has ever and all he will ever feed. He is VERY knowledgeable on the subject. The dog in my avatar is fed raw and does great on it!


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 7, 2009)

The dog in your avatar is beautiful!! My biggest concern on raw diet is not getting all the essential vitamins, nutrition, etc. in it for my dogs. I have too many to feed raw economically.. but I have heard good things about it... just never had the confidence to try it.

Julia


----------



## ilovelabs (Jun 7, 2009)

My yorkie has allergies, someone told me to try the Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance duck & potato.  She's been eating it for 6 months now, she loves it and is doing wonderful on it.  http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/PandD.html
Give it a try!


----------



## Ruger GSP (Jun 7, 2009)

I had a boxer w/ really bad allergies, and was buying every "natural no filler" food I could find, then I came across the raw food diet called B.A.R.F diet. I forget what it stands for, but you can google it, and read about the advantages. It can get pretty pricey, but if you have the time to prepare the food yourself, it would be better.

just typed in B.A.R.F diet, and it stands for Biologically Appropriate Raw Food they even have recipes on line for it.


----------



## sbrown (Jun 7, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about it myself. I beleive some dogs can and do well on it but I also think a dog can do just fine on a GOOD dog food as well. The dogs needs just have to be matched with what it is being fed. I tried feeding my Mastiff a mixed raw diet a few years ago and his body didn't handle the excess protein well at all, caused him a lot of problems, had to go back to just a plain minimum protein diet dog food. He still gets some treats and some occasional bones and stuff just not the whole chickens and venison I was feeding him.


----------



## zzweims (Jun 7, 2009)

My dogs go on a raw diet every spring--baby bunnies, baby dove, baby possum---you name it.  If they can catch it, they eat it.  

If you can handle the feathers and other parts they don't digest well, then go for it.  FWIW, you might want to skin or breast those quail before you feed them to your dog.  Feathers go down ok, but they come up or out the same way.  Very messy.


----------



## Ruger GSP (Jun 7, 2009)

Skin scrapes can sometimes tell you what it is the dog is allergic to. Our boxer had both food and environmental allergies. I dont believe a skin scrape is all that expensive, but it may be a good place to start, it will only tell you what food allergies the dog has, and they will also give you a list of foods that your dog is not allergic to.


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Jul 14, 2009)

My dad tried putting his AmStaff on a raw diet and he got really sick and then got what the vet said was the worst urinary tract infection she had ever seen, she said it may have been related to the new diet...all dogs are different though. 

We have two dogs and have to feed two different foods....


----------



## nanney1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Tried it for a while and with one large dog it was pretty easy. Added another medium sized dog and it became a hassle. 

If you have a large freezer separate from your refrigerator and can buy cheap meat cuts in bulk (chicken backs, leg quarters, turkey necks, etc....), it won't be too bad. However, I didn't (still don't) have a separate freezer and it was a pain trying to find the cheap meat portions. I ended up going to about four different places trying to find what I needed. Sometimes one place would have something in stock, and sometimes they wouldn't. If I ordered chicken backs by the case, I really didn't have a place to store it. 

If you have a supplier who has the meat you need at a reasonable price, or you can order in bulk and have a way to store it, then it should work out. The only other thing is you need to be committed to the little bit of extra time and effort needed to feed this way.

My dogs did well on the raw diet, but then again, they also have done very well on a variety of different  kibbles.


----------



## nanney1 (Jul 15, 2009)

P.S. there are plenty of resources on the net regarding RAW feeding, aka BARF diet. So you shouldn't have a problem finding info. A good place to start is the book, Give Your Dog a Bone, by Dr. Ian Billinghurst. It explains his theory of the RAW/BARF diet and is an easy read. 

Many would consider this the Bible of raw feeding. However, keep in mind that all your doing is feeding your dog(s), not converting to a new religion. Many raw feeders seem to be religious zealots regarding raw and consider it sinful to feed kibble. Keep that in mind with what you read on the web.


----------



## 3pits (Jul 24, 2009)

If you dont have the resouces or desire to handle the raw stuff, there are some great but expensive foods out there,,,Wysong comes to mind, it is made with human grade food.  I own a restaurant and what ever a customer leaves on a plate, what ever end of lettuce I cannot use, what ever fat we clean off of the steaks, what ever (other than chocolate, citrus rinds, and shrimp tails) else we cannot use (bad meat, things that fall on the floor etc.) there is cooked and raw meat and all kinds of stuff...  I put it in 5 gallon buckets, and throw it to the pigs,, the dogs get in there with the pigs and eat what ever they can, they are a little on the fat side, but have great coats and act wonderful.  once they get used to it their bowels can handle just about anything, even dog food changes.


----------



## simpleman30 (Jul 26, 2009)

i've always fed rabbit dogs the innards, but mainly the heart and livers.  have done the same with deer dogs but i always give them a shoulder or other peice of meat that's too bloodshot.  also give them the ribs and the cutoff leg-halfs (knee to hoof) to chew on.


----------



## wildlands (Jul 26, 2009)

My sister in law feeds her german shepard, 1 inside cat and 2 -16 yr old barn cats a raw diet. It is more than just meats. She includes fish oils, vitamins, and vegies. She shops around for reduced meats to use, chicken bones beef bones. She also raises chickens so what every they do not use goes in the critter pile also. There is a fine line and if you are not carful you can neglectic some very important ingridents the dog needs so you need to know what you are doing. That being said all her animals are healthy including the 2 barn cats.  Start off with a mix of dry and raw and gradually make the switch once oyu are sure of what you are doing. 
Read up on it and pay close attention to your dog. If you start seeing weight frop, coat getting coarse or anything like that get back on some dry.


----------



## K9SAR (Mar 2, 2010)

Old post, I know, but someone PMed me about feeding raw, and I thought I would post some updates.

We started feeding our German Shepherd and our Pit Bull Terrier on a raw diet a couple of months ago.  The reason for doing so is after reading several websites (for a couple of years now) and talking to folks, I saw before and after shots of peoples' dogs and read "why I feed raw" reasons they gave.  I was most interested in the one that said, "since I started feeding him raw, he has become more focused and settled."  

We started on a chicken protein base for our diet (with the assistance of forum members providing me with contact info for chicken plants and bulk) and introduced beef into their diet as well. 

Grimm - b. 01/01/09 Male - intact

BEFORE:







AFTER: 






Gidget - b. Jan '09 Female - spayed

BEFORE:






AFTER:







Needless to say....we, too, have had great results with feeding our dogs a proper raw diet.  

I really don't find that it takes any longer to feed a raw diet, but what we do is buy meat in bulk (20 lbs. at a time,) buy some gallon size freezer bags, and prepare both of our dogs' meals ahead of time.  That way, when it's feeding time, we just open the bag and put it in their bowl along with their plain yogurt, Fish Oil, and Vit. E.  

Brief info:

* We started feeding raw "cold turkey" after being unsatisfied with inconsistent kibble formulations and inconsistent bowel movements. 

* We haven't fed a single bite of kibble since.

* You can set your clock by our dogs' bowel movements (now twice a day per dog - the size of grapes to ping pong balls versus elephant patties.) 

* Their coats shedded out and was replaced by even shinier and softer coats.

* Their teeth gleam white. 

* They've gained healthy weight, and they are both more focused and settled. 

* If you want to start raw right, there are some techniques that need to be followed including having RMBs (Raw Meaty Bones,) MMs (Muscle Meats,) and OMs (Organ Meats) in their daily diet.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome update! Thanks for it!

I still feed mine dry food but still wonder what if....

Its funny you mention elephant pattes vs grapes and ping pong. My SO and I were talking about what our 4 month old GSD leaves behind in the yard just the other day.. 
Ill have to mention this to him


----------



## cook (Mar 2, 2010)

couple of deer for mine a year does them good


----------



## southern_pride (Mar 2, 2010)

We feed ours Happy Hound(not the one you'll find on the internet) or Qual-Pet. 
No fillers or by products.
Beef, beef fat, beef liver, kidneys, and green tripe.
It comes frozen in 5 lb, 10 lb and 30 lb tubes.
Poop the size of your thumb, and FIRM, and you feed alot less.
50 lbs runs 25.00, so it's no more expensive than a decent grain based dog food.

Also, you can supplement their dry kibble with chicken leg qtrs. Feed it raw, bones and all. A raw bone doesn't splinter, so it's safe for dogs to eat.(I know, people are going to say no it isn't, but we've done it over 10 years).


----------



## game dog (Mar 8, 2010)

I feed my GSD and APBT a mixture of both. I give them chicken leg quarters and dry loyall. Also have given them hearts and gizards. Put one egg in a day also. Dogs do wonderful.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 9, 2010)

Ive heard of people raising quail just for raw diet. They will kill the quail and give to to them right there, feathers and all.

Anyone do this?
I would fear it might create a trigger if the dog sees my chickens. Plus my pup ate a chicken and he got the splatters pretty good.


----------



## nightstalker (Mar 10, 2010)

SarahFair,
                      I ran a raw food business for a long time Raw is easy and inexpensive just not as convenient so thats why it dosnt suit most.

I dont run a raw feed business any more but will be happy to help you out if you need.

Use my email  grant@centurytel.net


----------



## K9SAR (Mar 10, 2010)

nightstalker said:


> SarahFair,
> I ran a raw food business for a long time Raw is easy and inexpensive just not as convenient so thats why it dosnt suit most.



Well there's commercially-prepared raw, and then there's DIY pre-model raw.  I feed DIY prey-model raw because it is convenient (and cost effective, too  )


----------



## nightstalker (Mar 15, 2010)

Jack


----------



## K9SAR (Mar 15, 2010)

We don't feed our dogs any rice since rice is just a filler.  If you want to add rice to your dog's diet for some sort of nutritional purpose, I suggest brown rice 

We also buy our chicken directly from the chicken plants in Canton (thanks to some members here on the forum) which cuts down on cost, and we get our beef trimmings from local butchers/meat processors.  For the hunters out there...you can also use venison, etc. for your dogs' diets. 

Otherwise, what APBTDOG says is pretty much what we feed.  Chicken quarters, some breast meat, etc. BUT.....don't forget to add in some ORGAN MEAT! It contains iron and some other important nutrients, but we all know how cheap it is to get chicken livers, lungs, etc. to feed.  You just have to add that slowly into your dog's diet as it's sometimes too rich in large quantities for some dogs at the get go


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 16, 2010)

I have been feeding my chocolate lab ground beef from Blue Ridge Beef, They make fresh raw dog food. You can get different types depending on the animal that you are feeding. (chicken, beef, rabbit, sheep, goat, horse, and now venison. I saved the trimmings/bloodshot meat from the deer we processed in 09 and 08 ground it and froze in 2 lb. packages. Fed it for over a year and now I am back to buying, but I am buying the venison with the bone ground in it. There could be a distributor near you.


----------



## APBTDOG (Mar 16, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I have been feeding my chocolate lab ground beef from Blue Ridge Beef, They make fresh raw dog food. You can get different types depending on the animal that you are feeding. (chicken, beef, rabbit, sheep, goat, horse, and now venison. I saved the trimmings/bloodshot meat from the deer we processed in 09 and 08 ground it and froze in 2 lb. packages. Fed it for over a year and now I am back to buying, but I am buying the venison with the bone ground in it. There could be a distributor near you.




Could you post a link to this company. If they have one.


----------



## nightstalker (Mar 16, 2010)

Thought it sounded like Jack , you must have his book. Jack used to buy Raw supplies from me.


----------



## fishshocker (May 18, 2010)

PM me and I'll give you a good resource for obtaining raw food.


----------

